

Tell PG: "Pending" discourages conversation on older threads no longer on FP - dotBen

I followed up with a reply answer to someone who, in turn, had asked me a question deep in a thread started a few days ago.<p>My comment is now in &quot;Pending&quot; mode and if that user doesn&#x27;t have &gt;1000 karma they are not going to see it and its unlikely anyone is viewing deep into the thread any more.<p>I&#x27;m wondering if this is an implementation oversight or an intended consequence to discourage conversation of staling threads?
======
pg
Neither; simply a bug.

~~~
dotBen
Awesome to hear, thank you. Often high value conversations occur in threads
after they have fallen off the front page.

------
pearjuice
Is this "pending" still a thing? How does it work again?

